# Storage Mode???



## smoothie (Mar 23, 2004)

I race rc cars and fly rc helicopters. A common practice with the larger lipos that we use in the helis (6 cell, 5000mAh) batteries is if we are not going to use them for several weeks we put them on a storage charge (50%). Is this common among the racers? What are you guys doing to keep the battery safe and strong if you are not using them for extended periods of time? Thanks in advance.


----------



## hobbyten (Apr 5, 2004)

smoothie said:


> I race rc cars and fly rc helicopters. A common practice with the larger lipos that we use in the helis (6 cell, 5000mAh) batteries is if we are not going to use them for several weeks we put them on a storage charge (50%). Is this common among the racers? What are you guys doing to keep the battery safe and strong if you are not using them for extended periods of time? Thanks in advance.


sell'em and buy new in the fall.


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

Two of my chargers have storage mode as an option. I have never had this choice before and not had issues with lipos. I usually stored them after a race day when they had been discharged some during the last race.

Now I will use the storage mode on the charger before putting them up for long periods of time.


----------



## smoothie (Mar 23, 2004)

Thats basically what I figured I would do. I was just seeing if anyone does things differently. Putting them on "Storage" charge puts them at 50%


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

I am surprised you didn't get flooded with responses. There are lots of opinions out there. 

Nice to have you visit the Pierce Park Raceway site and Summit. I have and do race at both locations.


----------



## smoothie (Mar 23, 2004)

yeah I figured I would get a lot more options. I did a search and couldn't find anything close to what I was looking for so that is why I made the post. Maybe everyone was racing today


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

There have been other lipo threads and the question may have been discussed there so not many jumped on it here.


----------



## munsonator08 (May 9, 2009)

I always charge my packs after every raceday. I store them at 100% charge. I havent personally had any problems with either method, discharged or fully charged.


----------



## JJohnston (Apr 26, 2009)

After each race I always place mine in storage mode. I have heard of guys just racing there main and not recharging also. Whats nice about storage mode is it stores the battery at 7.6v (for a 2s). If you pack is under this it will charge it to 7.6, and if its over it will discharge it. Just plug in your pack and hit storage.

BTW I have read some where lipo manufacturers says storage is recommend if your not using your lipo for more than 2-3 weeks


----------

